# Bild(sequenz) wird nicht geladen



## Alex2013 (18. Nov 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte gestern ein Programm (zur Verfügung gestelltes Tutorial) ausprobieren und musste feststellen, dass jegliche von mir versuchte Varianten, ein oder mehrere Bilder in das Programm zu laden, fehlschlugen.
Nachdem ich gerade auch noch einmal in einem wiki nachgeschaut habe um sicherzugehen, dass ich den Pfad richtig angegeben habe, weiß ich nun nicht mehr weiter...
Ich habe das Bild auf eine kleine Größe von 30*37px als Einzelbild und Sequenz (als ein Bild), als png sowie gif gespeichert. Ich kann es weder als Backbuffer image,  noch als ImageIO laden.
Ich habe als Pfad den direkten Pfad: "C:/...." bis hin zum entsprechenden Ordner und als String genommen. Eclipse zeigt mir zwar eine Exception an. Mit dieser kann ich jedoch nicht so viel anfangen, da der Code laut dem Tutorial korrekt ist.

Für einen hilfreichen Ratschlag oder sogar eine Lösung wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Es geht mir wie gesagt nur darum, ein Bild oder eine Sequenz zu laden, in der das gleiche Objekt mehrmals nebeneinander zu sehen ist. Aber eben als Einzelbild.

Betreffende Codeausschnitte:
Klasse GamePanel

```
private void doInitializations() 
	{
		last=System.nanoTime();
		BufferedImage[] helikopter=loadPics("Heli1.gif",1);
		spieler= new Vector<Sprite>();
		zeichnen=new Vector<Sprite>();
		copter=new Sprite(helikopter, 200, 100, 100, this);
		spieler.add(copter);
	}
```


```
private BufferedImage[] loadPics(String path,int pics)
	{
		BufferedImage[] anim=new BufferedImage[pics];
		BufferedImage source=null;
		//auch mit der Parameterübergabe path hat es nicht funktioniert
		URL pic_Url=getClass().getClassLoader().getResource("C:/Users/A23897816/workspace/MiniGame/bin");
		
		try
		{
			source=ImageIO.read(pic_Url);
		}
		catch(IOException e)
		{}
		
		for(int x=0;x<pics;x++)
		{
			anim[x]=source.getSubimage(x*source.getWidth()/pics,0,source.getWidth()/pics,source.getHeight());
		}
		return anim;
	}
```

Klasse Sprite:


```
//Das BufferedImage wurde weiter oben deklariert
public Sprite(BufferedImage[] i,double x,double y,long delay,GamePanel p)
	{
		pic=i;
		this.x=x;
		this.y=y;
		this.delay=delay;
		this.width=pic[0].getWidth();
		this.height=pic[0].getHeight();
		p=gp;
	}
```

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen.

lg


----------



## Alex2013 (18. Nov 2014)

Hat sich erledigt...
Ich musste das Programm lediglich ca. 10 mal starten, anschließend waren der Helikopter zu sehen. Weitere Feinheiten werden anschließend vorgenommen.

@eRaaaa: könntest du das Thema bitte schließen? Ich finde den Button hierfür gerade nicht. Danke


----------

